# Getting NIF before I have a permanent address?



## Kathrynj

In the excitement and chaos of getting ready to move, then arriving a week ago, I had kind of forgotten about the NIF number. In researching obtaining one, it looks pretty easy but I'm not certain if I should wait until I find a permanent apartment or go ahead using the address of the vacation rental I have for the month.
Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Pgmills

Until you have got your residence certificate you can only get a nif with a foreign address or use a representative. I suggest you get your NIF as an Estrangeiro and use your old address.


----------



## travelling-man

Pgmills said:


> Until you have got your residence certificate you can only get a nif with a foreign address or use a representative. I suggest you get your NIF as an Estrangeiro and use your old address.


Hope you won't mind me correcting slightly you on that.

In my area & in 3 of my local Camaras at least, all you do is give them your rental address & then when you buy & have a permanent address of your own, you just go back & have them amend their records & reissue an updated document.

I've done it on several occasions the last of which was only a few weeks ago.

I can't guarantee it's the same everywhere but that's how it works in my area.


----------



## Pgmills

travelling-man said:


> Hope you won't mind me correcting slightly you on that.
> 
> In my area & in 3 of my local Camaras at least, all you do is give them your rental address & then when you buy & have a permanent address of your own, you just go back & have them amend their records & reissue an updated document.
> 
> I've done it on several occasions the last of which was only a few weeks ago.
> 
> I can't guarantee it's the same everywhere but that's how it works in my area.


You maybe right where you are but in Portimao, they will only give you a NIF with a foreign address until you have your residence unless you have a local representative. To be honest there is no issue having a NIF with a foreign address to begin with.


----------



## travelling-man

As with many things here in Portugal, it sounds like individual areas/camaras interpret the rules differently.


----------



## Strontium

,I got NIF using the estate agents office address, obviously with their consent, then swapped it for new address over a year later.


----------



## ExpatNick

Hello everyone.

I'm just at the very beginning of my relocation planning to Portugal. Can anyone advise how easy/difficult it is to obtain a NIF as a non-resident, how long it takes, and what documentation is required? What's the cost?

Many thanks!


----------



## Kathrynj

From everything I have read, it's fairly easy. It requires your passport and an address. I plan to make an attempt to obtain mine this week - using the address of my current vacation rental. I will post again after my trip to the finance office and report what I found. I've not read anything about costs.
If you are just at the beginning of your planning for relocation, you will first want to obtain the first step of your long term visa. That's a much longer process that does include costs.


----------



## travelling-man

ExpatNick said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm just at the very beginning of my relocation planning to Portugal. Can anyone advise how easy/difficult it is to obtain a NIF as a non-resident, how long it takes, and what documentation is required? What's the cost?
> 
> Many thanks!


If you read this thread you'll see it seems to vary a bit from area to area but in my area of Figueiro Dos Vinhos/Pedrogao Grande/Castanhera Da Pera at least, it's very easy, takes about 15 minutes and all you need is your passport and an address. - I've heard others (in different areas) say they also need to provide a utility bill but I've never heard of that happening in my area. 

I can't remember cost but it's minimal and in the region of about €20 a pop.


----------



## ExpatNick

Hello Kathrynj and Travelling-man,

Thanks for your replies - very quick for a Sunday morning!!

Kathryn - I'm a UK national so don't need a visa. Or do I? Were you mentioning as you're a US citizen and therefore it's relavant toy our own situation?

Travelling-man and Kathrynj - you both mention proof of address. Does this have to be a Portuguese address or can it be overseas (i.e. UK)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExpatNick

Oh yes, does it matter where I acquire the NIF in relation to where I end up actually living? i.e. can I get the NIF in Lisbon and then live in the Algarve?

Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man

If you have a UK or other EU passport then you have the right to reside and don't need a visa. 

You can provide an overseas address but better to use a PT one even if you use your lawyers or a friend's address and then change it to your own one when you buy a place of your own.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We registered in Castanheira da Pera because we had opened a bank account there. We then bought a property which is covered by Pedrógão Grande and when we moved in changed to there.


----------



## Kathrynj

I wanted to post an update and ask for guidance. I finally attempted to obtain my NIF today in Cascais. I was turned away because I didn't have a Portuguese resident with me as a representative! Obviously, I am very frustrated since this seems to be contrary to things I have read on this forum and in other places.

I'm hoping the realtor who helped me find my apartment will be willing to go back with me to obtain one. Any one with other ideas?


----------



## Pgmills

Kathrynj said:


> I wanted to post an update and ask for guidance. I finally attempted to obtain my NIF today in Cascais. I was turned away because I didn't have a Portuguese resident with me as a representative! Obviously, I am very frustrated since this seems to be contrary to things I have read on this forum and in other places.
> 
> I'm hoping the realtor who helped me find my apartment will be willing to go back with me to obtain one. Any one with other ideas?


Clearly you got them on a bad day. The rules changed a while ago. You do NOT need a local representative if you are registering as a non resident. You just need to show proof of your overseas home address. You can go to any Financas to get a NIF so perhaps try another one.....


----------



## ExpatNick

An update from me about NIFs for my wife and me. We used the tax office in Albufeira: we arrived at 15:20 and left with our NIFs at 16:05, for a total cost of 20.40 Euros.

Very fast and very efficient - maybe because we chose a grey day in November? Anyway, the first step is now done!

BTW, if you use the Albufeira location, there are two tax office entrances: go to the office on the LEFT of the building, and take a queue number from the ticket machine option B.


----------



## TonyJ1

travelling-man said:


> If you have a UK or other EU passport then you have the right to reside and don't need a visa.
> 
> You can provide an overseas address but better to use a PT one even if you use your lawyers or a friend's address and then change it to your own one when you buy a place of your own.


You should rather use an overseas address if you are not becoming a resident now, or else appoint a fiscal represntative. You also risk demands for tax returns should you register as a resident. If later on you wish to benefit from the non habitual resident's scheme (tax holiday in certain circumstances) it is a lot easier if you start with a foreign address.


----------



## Kathrynj

I was finally able to obtain my NIF today and wanted to share why I had difficulty. 
According to the woman at the Financas office, as a US citizen and not part of the EU, I needed a Portuguese resident to be my representative. Anyone from the EU can obtain a NIF with just a passport - but not Americans. 
My realtor was kind enough to accompany me and sign for me. I'm thinking an attorney would work as well. Just wanted any other Americans on this forum to know what they will need. At least if you go to the office in Cascais....


----------



## TonyJ1

You only need a representative if you are not a resident. A resident does not need a representative.


----------

